# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو الشيخ فخر الدين الرازي؟

## العاصمية

الجواب من وفيات الأعيان:

فخر الدين الرازي
أبو عبد الله محمد بن عمر بن الحسين بن الحسن بن علي التيمي البكري
الطبرستاني الأصل الرازي المولد، الملقب فخر الدين، المعروف بابن الخطيب، الفقيه الشافعي، فريد عصره ونسيج وحده، فاق أهل زمانه في علم الكلام والمعقولات وعلم الأوائل، له التصانيف المفيدة في فنون عديدة منها تفسير القرآن الكريم جمع فيه كل غريب وغريبة، وهو كبير جدا لكنه لم يكمله، وشرح سورة الفاتحة في مجلد، ومنها في علم الكلام المطالب العالية ونهاية العقول وكتاب الأربعين والمحصل وكتاب البيان والبرهان في الرد على أهل الزيغ والطغيان وكتاب المباحث العمادية في المطالب المعادية وكتاب تهذين الدلائل وعيون المسائل وكتاب إرشاد النظار إلى لطائف الأسرار وكتاب أجوبة المسائل التجارية وكتاب تحصيل الحق وكتاب الزبدة والمعالم، وغير ذلك، وفي أصول الفقه المحصول والمعالم، وفي الحكمة الملخص وشرح الإشارات لابن سينا وشرح عيون الحكمة وغير ذلك، وفي الطلسمات السر المكتوم وشرح أسماء الله الحسنى ويقال: إن له شرح المفصل في النحو للزمخشري، وشرح الوجيز في الفقه للغزالي، وشرح سقط الزند للمعري، وله مختصر في الإعجاز، ومؤاخذات جيدة على النحاة، وله طريقة في الخلاف، وله في الطب شرح الكليات للقانون، وصنف في علم الفراسة، وله مصنف في مناقب الشافعي ، وكل كتبه ممتعة، وانتشرت تصانيفه في البلاد ورزق فيها سعادة عظيمة فإن الناس اشتغلوا بها ورفضوا كتب المتقدمين، وهو أو لمن اخترع هذا الترتيب في كتبه، وأتى فيها بما لم يسبق إليه.
وكان له في الوعظ اليد البيضاء، ويعظ باللسانين العربي والهجمي، وكان يلحقه الوجد في حال الوعظ ويكثر البكاء، وكان يحضر مجلسه بمدينة هراة أرباب المذاهب والمقالات ويسألونه وهو يجيب كل سائل بأحسن إجابة، ورجع
بسببه خلق كثير من الطائفة الكرامية وغيرهم إلى مذهب أهل السنة، وكان يلقب بهراة شيخ الإسلام.
وكان مبدأ اشتغاله على والده إلى أن مات، ثم قصد الكمال السماني واشتغل عليه مدة، ثم عاد إلى الري واشتغل على المجد الجيلي، وهو أحد أصحاب محمد ابن يحيى، ولما طلب المجد الجيلي إلى مراغة ليدرس بها صحبه فخر الدين المذكور إليها، وقرأ عليه مدة طويلة علم الكلام والحكمة، ويقال إنه كان يحفظ الشامل لإمام الحرمين في علم الكلام، ثم قصد خوارزم وقد تمهر في العلوم فجرى بينه وبين أهلها كلام فيما يرجع إلى المذهب والاعتقاد، فأخرج من البلد، فقصد ما رواء النهر، فجرى له أيضا هناك ما جرى له في خوارزم، فعاد إلى الري، وكان بها طبيب حاذق له ثروة ونعمة، وكان للطبيب ابنتان، ولفخر الدين ابنان، فمرض الطبيب وأيقن بالموت فزوج ابنتيه لولدي فخر الدين، ومات الطبيب فاستولى فخر الدين على جميع أمواله، فمن ثم كانت له النعمة، ولازم الأسفار، وعامل شهاب الدين الغوري صاحب غزنة في جملة من المال، ثم مضى إليه لاستيفاء حقه منه فبالغ في إكرامه والإنعام عليه وحصل له من جهته مال طائل، وعاد إلى خراسان، واتصل بالسلطان محمد بن تكش المعروف بخوارزم شاه، وحظي عنده، ونال أسنى المراتب، ولم يبلغ أحد منزلته عنده، ومناقبه أكثر من أن تعد، وفضائله لا تحصى ولا تحد.
وكان له مع هذه العلومشيء من النظم، فمن ذلك قوله:
نهاية إقدام العقول عقال ... وأكثر سعي العالمين ضلال
وأرواحنا في وحشة من جسومنا ... وحاصل دنيانا أذى ووبال
ولم نستفد من بحثنا طول عمرنا ... سوى أنم جمعنا فيه قيل وقالوا
ولم قد رأينا من رجال ودولة ... فبادوا جميعا مسرعين وزالوا
وكم من جبال قد علت شرفاتها ... رجال فزالوا والجبال جبال
وقال أبو عبد الله الحسين الواسطي: سمعت فخر الدين بهراة ينشد على المنبر عقيب كلام عاتب فيه أهل البلد:
المرد ما دام حيا يستهان به ... ويعظم الرزء فيه حين يفتقد وذكر فخر الدين في كتابه الذي سماه تحصيل الحق أنه اشتغل في علم الأصول على والده ضياء الدين عمر، ووالده على أبي القاسم سليمان بن ناصر الأنصاري، وهو على إمام الحرمين أبي المعالي، وهو على الأستاذ أبي إسحاق الإسفرايني، وهو على الشيخ أبي الحسين الباهلي، وهو على شيخ السنة أبي الحسن علي بن إسماعيل الأشعري، وهو على أبي علي الجبائي أولا ثم رجع عن مذهبه ونصر مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة.
وأما اشتغاله في المذهب فإنه اشتغل على والده، ووالده على أبي محمد الحسين ابن مسعود الفراء، البغوي، وهو على القاضي حسين المروزي  ، وهو على القفال المروزي، وهو على أبي زيد المروزي، وهوعلى أبي إسحاق المروزي، وهو على أبي العباس بن سريج، وهو على أبي القاسم الأنماطي، وهو على أبي إبراهيم المزني، وهو على الإمام الشافعي، رضي الله عنه.
وكانت ولادة فخر الدين في الخامس والعشرين من شهر رمضان سنة أربع وأربعين، وقيل ثلاث وأربعين وخمسمائة، بالري. وتوفي يوم الاثنين، وكان عيد الفطر، سنة ست وستمائة بمدينة هراة، ودفن آخر النهار في الجبل المصاقب لقرية مزداخان، رحمه الله تعالى، ورأيت له وصية أملاها في مرض موته على أحد تلاميذته تدل على حسن العقيدة.
ومزداخان: بضم الميم وسكون الزاي وفتح الدال المهملة وبعد الألف خاء معجمة مفتوحة وبعد الألف الثانية نون، وهي قرية بالقرب من هراة. وقد تقدم الكلام على هراة.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

ما الغرض من نقل ترجمة الفخر الرازي؟هل المقصود مدحه ام ذمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العاصمية

أنقل ترجمة الأعلام.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

انما الاعمال بالنيات

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

قَال الفَخْرُ الرَّزيُّ في وصيتِهِ كَما فِي تارِيخِ الإسْلاَمِ للذَّهَبِيِّ :{ يا إلَهَ العالمِين، إني أرَى الخَلقَ مُطْبقين على أنكَ أكرمُ الأكرَمِين، وأرحمُ الراحمِين، فلكَ ما مدَّ به قلمي، أو خطَر ببالي فأستشهدُ وأقولُ: إنْ عَِلمتَ مني أنِّي أردتُ به تحقيقَ باطلٍ، أو إبطالَ حقٍ، فافعلْ بي ما أنا أهلُه، وإن علمتَ مني أني ما سَعيتُ إلا في تقريرٍ اعتقدتُ أنه الحقُّ، وتصورتُ أنه الصدقُ، فلتكنْ رحمتُْك مع قصدي لا مع حاصِلي، فذاكَ جُهدُ الُمقِلِّ، وأنتَ أكرمُ مِنْ أنْ تُضايقَ الضعيفَ الواقعَ في زَلةٍ، فأغثنِي، وارحمني، واسترْ زَلتي، وامحُ حَوبتي، يا مَنْ لا يزيدُ ملكَه عرفانُ العارفِين، ولا يَنقُصُ ُملكُه بخطأ المُجرمِين.}

----------

